# More bang , more Gas ?



## Duey62 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have seen a few threads now about how ppl r getting pretty good cam setups and getting really good numbers and better gas mileage . How is this possible ?I mean like a recent thread where this guy got like 62 extra to the wheels and still got better gas milage . So i am thinking what would be a pretty good cam setup to use on a LS2 daily driver and get better gas mileage . Is it possible to get 420rwhp and still get better gas mileage ? I have a feeling i am missing something here or is it all about the tune they get ?


----------

